# Seneca fatality



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm from the Columbus area, went down to Cambridge to visit with my dad today, he said a guy fell through the ice at Seneca and didn't make it home. Be careful!!!! He did not believe the guy was fishing.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Today? I know there was a guy who had a heart attack or something either last week or the week before. Haven't heard of anyone going through down there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

I read in the paper the man was a mere 200 yds. off shore when he was found. Didn't say a thing about thin ice or going through the ice.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

His name was Lawrence....he was always on the lake. He wanted to go for a walk the night it was -20 and his family tried to talkhim out of it. Good man, just made a bad decision. He worked on the Bering sea for a few seasons. His mama boards horses on my family's farm. Pray for his mama, this is her 2nd son she's lost. Also pray for his brother, who found him frozen and had to drag him to shore.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

He fell through the ice, pulled himself out, but didnt make it far in that brtal wind. If he would've waited til mornin he woulda been fine.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Maynard that's exactly how my dad explained it, also said he had worked in Alaska. Prayers to him and his family, sounded like a hard working good man.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

That sucks. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## petewv (May 4, 2010)

maynard said:


> His name was Lawrence....he was always on the lake. He wanted to go for a walk the night it was -20 and his family tried to talkhim out of it. Good man, just made a bad decision. He worked on the Bering sea for a few seasons. His mama boards horses on my family's farm. Pray for his mama, this is her 2nd son she's lost. Also pray for his brother, who found him frozen and had to drag him to shore.


Was it -20* at Seneca a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Prayers for his family. At the risk of sounding cruel, he broke several CARDINAL rules of ice safety: he went out ALONE. He went out WITHOUT the proper safety gear-"cat`s claws" would have allowed him to probably get out MUCH faster and possibly to safety...


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

damn thats a shame


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

behole said:


> damn thats a shame


It surely is. He's seen much nastier stuff than here. Rip


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

petewv said:


> Was it -20* at Seneca a couple weeks ago?


The wind chill was. It was during the last cold spell.


----------

